# food making him sick?



## bcdudley (Sep 1, 2011)

We got Cody 2 weeks ago. He is now 13 weeks old. The breeder was feeding him Victor puppy food and she told us he was doing well on that. The first night bringing him home, I ran to Walmart and bought a small bag of Iams to get him through the night and breakfast. The next day, I went out and bought a bag of Blue Buffalo Wilderness puppy food. We had him on it for a week and, while he would gobble it down in a matter of minutes, he never seemed to feel well and he had really bad runs. Last weekend, I spoke with the Vet and they said to try something different. I went to the store and got Natural Balance Alpha for puppy through adult. 

He does not have the runs anymore, but he also hardly eats and I am starting to see his ribs and backbone the last day or two. 

Last night, I mixed a little Blue Buffalo in with his Natural Balance and sure enough, this morning, the runs were back. I also tried a little canned pumpkin, but he would not touch the food unless he was really hungry.

I hate to switch him again, but I want to find what is best for him. If I do switch him again, I will try Orijen if I can find it. Otherwise it will be Innova or TotW.

Should I give it more time or go ahead and make the switch?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow. . . . . four foods in two weeks. That's what's upsetting his stomach. No wonder he doesn't eat. Don't switch him again. Find one food and stick with it, for at least a month. I'd choose either an All Life Stages food or a Large Breed puppy food. Not Totw or Blue Buffalo wilderness; those both have too much calcium for a GSD pup. Blue Buffalo adult or LBP, Natural Balance LBP, Orijen or Innova LBP or Innova adult. Just pick one and stay there.


----------



## bcdudley (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't want to switch him again, but I am concerned he is not eating enough of the Natural Balance Alpha. Should I just leave him on it and see how he does? The Natural balance is not puppy food. It says it is for all life stages, puppy through adult.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Lots of dogs get GI upset when switching foods, especially if done frequently or abruptly. Maybe pick a food you want to try and phase the old one out for a few days? The runs might stop after a couple days. 

A lot of people complain that their puppies get the runs with higher protein food (Orijen seems to be a common one but I know there are others.)

Also, make sure he is tested for worms and parasites, including Giardia (a symptom of which is cycles of soft and firm stool)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bcdudley said:


> I don't want to switch him again, but I am concerned he is not eating enough of the Natural Balance Alpha. Should I just leave him on it and see how he does? The Natural balance is not puppy food. It says it is for all life stages, puppy through adult.


He's probably not eating because his tummy hurts. Why are you feeding him grain-free? It's really hard to find a grain-free food with appropriate calcium levels for a large breed pup. Orijen LBP is the only one I'm aware of.


----------



## bcdudley (Sep 1, 2011)

I am feeding grain free because everything I had read up until this point and everyone I spoke with recommended grain free food.

Best Grain Free Dog Foods

I wanted to start him from the beginning on Orijen LBP, but I could not find anybody that carried it locally until a couple days ago. That is why I went with Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nah, do some more research. If your pup does fine on grains and doesn't have a grain allergy, there's no reason not to feed a high quality grain-inclusive food. Grain-free doesn't mean higher in protein and lower in carbs; it just means they use potatoes or sweet potatoes instead of rice. Potatoes are not inherently better for dogs than rice. The high calcium levels in most grain-frees are much worse for a growing pup than grains are.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If you are in Texas, that is where Victor Premium Dog food is made. According to their website, they are grain-free. If the breeder was feeding this dood and the puppy was doing well, you might want to seriously consider going back to the Victor dog food. Just a thought . . .


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WVGSD said:


> If you are in Texas, that is where Victor Premium Dog food is made. According to their website, they are grain-free. If the breeder was feeding this dood and the puppy was doing well, you might want to seriously consider going back to the Victor dog food. Just a thought . . .


Victor makes some grain-free and some grain-inclusive. My dogs eat Victor, but the one that's not grain-free. I wouldn't feed Victor grain-free to a pup because they don't give the calcium levels. OP said the breeder was feeding Victor Puppy, which has grains. It's a good food, though; and OP could certainly consider going back to Victor Puppy.


http://www.victordogfood.com/hi-pro-plus/


----------



## bcdudley (Sep 1, 2011)

I would have no problem going back to Victor, except there is not a dealer around me or on my way to and from work. The closest one is at least a 30 minute drive, at least according to the web site you posted. I will check around some or maybe check into buying it online. 

Would it be bad to switch him back to it now since it has already been switched a couple times in the last few weeks?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Since you only switched two weeks ago, if he'd eaten it for his first few months of life and did well on it, switching him back to that might be the best thing. If you wanted to get him back on that, let his tummy settle, and then switch him to something else sllllllooooooowly you could do that too. 

I drive almost an hour to buy Victor, but at $27 for 40lb instead of $50 for 30lb for the PetSmart stuff, it's worth it. I just drive out to the feed store in Pilot Point when I'm in Prosper for agility classes.  I live east of McKinney by the way. And have a 36mpg car. Call the feed store and make sure they have the light blue bag (puppy formula) before you drive all the way out there. The feed store in Pilot Point only carries 3 types. I use the green bag for my dogs.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I would love to only have to drive 30 minutes for dog food. I drive over 110 miles on way for dog food.
I feed Natures Recipe and love it. It has no corn or wheat, does have rice and my girl is doing just fine on it. Good solid stools, and no scratching.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

Id say go back to Victor!! My pups have all been doing great on it! You can go to your feed store and see if they will get it in. I drive an hour to get it but its a big bag and lasts for awhile!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take the 30 minute drive, that's nothing.



bcdudley said:


> I would have no problem going back to Victor, except there is not a dealer around me or on my way to and from work.
> 
> >>>>The closest one is at least a 30 minute drive,<<<<
> 
> at least according to the web site you posted. I will check around some or maybe check into buying it online.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe this thread should have been named "Owner Making Him Sick"


----------

